# Okeah Denissov Collaboration



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Evidently produced in a limited edition collaboration between Okeah and Denissov as some sort of corporate or company gift...crowns at three and ten. The 10 o'clock crown rotates the inner slide-rule...and, evidently, it was the first slide rule design produced in Russia. There are two similar versions: this one labeled "Okeah", and another version labeled "Aeronaut."

Very comfortable with a decent leather strap, signed crowns (both of 'em) and signed strap clasp.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had one of those that I bought off Roy a few years ago, there was another non-slide rule version as well. I seem to recall that it used a Miyota movement though I could of course be wrong :huh:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I had one of those that I bought off Roy a few years ago, there was another non-slide rule version as well. I seem to recall that it used a Miyota movement though I could of course be wrong :huh:


Awww...now you got me curious and I'm gonna have to open it up  Keeps really good time, anyways


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

AlbertaTime said:


> Evidently produced in a limited edition collaboration between Okeah and Denissov as some sort of corporate or company gift...crowns at three and ten. The 10 o'clock crown rotates the inner slide-rule...and, evidently, it was the first slide rule design produced in Russia. There are two similar versions: this one labeled "Okeah", and another version labeled "Aeronaut."
> 
> Very comfortable with a decent leather strap, signed crowns (both of 'em) and signed strap clasp.


Careful, Ron. Diversification is the fast track to ruin (at least in watch collecting).

Just in case the sticky ball doesn't work, the movement is a Miyota.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Chascomm said:


> Careful, Ron. Diversification is the fast track to ruin (at least in watch collecting).


 Too late for *that* warning, Chascomm...I had my four Russian watches before I got my first Chinese watch.

But maybe your wise advice will save someone else :clown:


----------



## moreece (Jun 13, 2009)

I Think I'll stay away from da russky's


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chascomm said:


> Just in case the sticky ball doesn't work, the movement is a Miyota.


I`ve just remebered that I didn`t see anywhere that it had a Miyota movement or even open the case to find out I just recognised it by the way it wound up & sounded, how sad is that? h34r:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case the sticky ball doesn't work, the movement is a Miyota.
> ...


Just like when you pick up a SAGA, or a Kelton, you don't need to see the US Time logo on it anywhere, you just KNOW it's a Timex - and some others as well - sigh :sadwalk: - - must be getting old like me - - Oh *Yes* :grin: that's right, you are getting old Mac! :to_become_senile:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Chascomm said:
> ...


.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

I got one of these from this forum a while back, I agree it does keep excellent time. Just be careful the anchor on the back is glued into the case. Mine fell off, I caught it the first time and stuck it back on, but the second time it fell off, I lost it. 

Its a shame as it makes the back a lot more interesting.


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

The slide rule bit is very interesting (and clever). Does it work ok as a slide rule or do you need some magnifying lense to see it.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

paulh123 said:


> The slide rule bit is very interesting (and clever). Does it work ok as a slide rule or do you need some magnifying lense to see it.


Yes, it works OK but yes you need a magnifying glass--or, at least, *I* do--but then I'm nearly 60 :derisive:


----------

